# Fitting a meat wether - fine blade on clippers?



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

DD is showing her first 4-H market wethers at the county fair in 2 months. Our 4-H club owns a set of Lister Stablemate clippers, but I just picked them up and the only blade they have is the fine blade. I think DD's supposed to use a medium blade on her wethers, but I hate to have her spend $40 (!) for a set of blades just for the county fair. Can she clip them with the fine blades but just do it farther in advance so the hair can grow in? When should she do that? And won't her goats get sunburned? She really wants to do this right, but she's funding everything herself and spending a mint on clipper blades wasn't in her project budget. What should she do?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry I don't know anything about Lister clippers. 
We use Wahl KM2 clippers, and everyone recommended the #7 blade. So that is what my kids use on their wethers and we all really like the way they look. They clip 1-2 days before a show. 
But you don't want to do the whole body the same length, you want to leave the hair a little bit longer on the neck, and below the knees/hock. 

Maybe see if there is a comb set available for the clippers you are using and just buy a couple of specific length combs for it? My kids use the #7 blade on the body, and use a comb on the #10 blade to clean up the head/neck and legs.

I hope this helps a little.


----------

